# Trading!



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Holy Mother of Pearl! I have had so many trades and sells and buys the last few weeks, I can hardly keep track of them! I think I got it straight now. Thanks to everybody helping me with my collection of Muscle Cars. I'm still on the lookout so let me know what you got! If anybody came up with a 442 that fit AFX I'd be in heaven!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Dave, I think that it's at the end of the rainbow with Toto!!.....or those other two creatures.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

*Lol*



eastside johnny said:


> Dave, I think that it's at the end of the rainbow with Toto!!.....or those other two creatures.


Those are Collard Peckeries! They are not pigs. They are decendants of Hippos. LOL Here I'll show everyone!










That's outside my store yesterday morning!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Here's the rainbow tonight.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

DesertSlot said:


> Those are Collard Peckeries! They are not pigs. They are decendants of Hippos. LOL Here I'll show everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hunt those things?  rr


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Heck no! There are no loaded weapons allowed in the park. We just look at them an chuckle.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

They remind me of my X-mother-inlaw.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

__________________


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I should've seen that one coming!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How are they Barbecued?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Mmmm...... Bacon.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

That one in the foreground would make a swell hat. nd


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Well, this thread sure took a weird turn!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Sex, food and slot cars!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree Johnny.

However it's ood to have fun with things that are unusual for most of us. Shows imagination.

Now , getting back to the trading topic.

I think it's great that we can trade here online without the hassle of e-bay etc. Many times they are too much to deal with for trading slot cars.

The only good thing is that if your a collector you might find that special find on E-Bay. Might find it here as well.

By the way , I need the doors from a 1/25th scale Revell 40 Willys Coupe kit.

Gonzo


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

gonegonzo said:


> I agree Johnny.
> 
> However it's ood to have fun with things that are unusual for most of us. Shows imagination.
> 
> ...


No sooner do we get back on topic but, the thread dies!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wot?

Stay on topic...? Shirely yoo jest!

Them lil' mini hippo snausage thingies look tasty...what'll ya take in trade for one?


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

*Lil Mini Hippo Snausage Thingies!*



Bill Hall said:


> Wot?
> 
> Stay on topic...? Shirely yoo jest!
> 
> Them lil' mini hippo snausage thingies look tasty...what'll ya take in trade for one?


That's hilarious! This morning they were back! This one wanted to drive but he doesn't have a license yet. I'll take all your Shelbys and Yenkos for him.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

hmmmmm...Greg Peckory...dont need no steenkeeng license!

...probably has his own chauffeur.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Stop! My cheeks are sore! (The ones on my face) (No, wait a minute....the ones on each side of my nose, No, the ones...I give up!)


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Back to off topic...Gonzo, I just PM'd you about those doors.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey i think we need to bbq one. ok someone get a gun. lol


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

BBQ doors?....


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

BBQ one of these Lil Mini Hippo Snausage Thingies and you'll end up with free room and board compliments of Uncle Sam. I doubt they taste very good. They smell like skunks!:hat:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ahhhh so .....

The American equivalent to the platypus...looks like a boar, related to a hippo, and smells like skunk...:thumbsup:

to only be served when yer mother in law visits. :tongue:

Sorry Dave... I can go like this for weeks...LOL!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Keep it up Bill. I now tell everybody that the proper name for Javelinas is Lil Mini Hippo Snausage Thingies. It's fast becoming a hit!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I can see the future.........!
It's a *BIG* race.....
*The Big Bend Desert Cup* 
presented by _Lil Mini Hippo Snausage Thingies_


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

DesertSlot said:


> Keep it up Bill. I now tell everybody that the proper name for Javelinas is Lil Mini Hippo Snausage Thingies. It's fast becoming a hit!


Why do i picture a SPAM sponsored Javelin every time I read this???? :tongue:


----------

